# Concentrate vs Juice



## Dejay (Jan 18, 2009)

I came accross a recipe for Pineapple wine that called for white grape juice 
concentrate. What would be the difference between using juice vs concentrate, other than the size of the batch?


----------



## Luc (Jan 18, 2009)

A concentrate is just that: concentrated.
So acid level is high, sugar SG is high etc etc.

The recipe will be caluculated on the contents
of the concentrate.

So when you would replace the concentrate with juice
you would dilute the must. Juice has less sugar, flavor and acid as concentrates. So to prevent that cut down the water addition in the recipe if any, or bring the sugar level up to the desired SG.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2009)

The reason for the addition of the grape concentrate is to add missing body which the Pineapple lacks. You can substitute the concentrate for regular juice and do as Luc says.


----------



## Dejay (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, thank for the info guys. Thats about the same as I was thinking but wasn't real sure. I'm going to start a batch one day this week. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

